# Tree Thieves Hillsdale...



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

plugger said:


> From the looks of the stump I would guess it's some one with some logging experience.


A tree guy neighbor of mine guessed around 3k in wood give or take...


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

jatc said:


> Looks like it was done awhile ago based on the leaves. I just can't understand how anybody thinks it is ok to do something like this.


Yes I believe it happened on 2 separate nights...One tree top had brown dead leaves the other one was still green...I was last at my property July 8th...


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

sniper said:


> A tree guy neighbor of mine guessed around 3k in wood give or take...


That number would be way higher than the value the forester gave me last summer for some of my walnuts in the 20-22" range. Does that person have recent walnut sales experience ? Hope he is right and the price stays high for the next 18 months.

L & O


----------



## capper (Sep 3, 2015)

The lowlife scumbags have been at it for years. My uncle had a farm in Jackson County with several big Black walnuts growing right along the blacktop road. The boogers stole them all over thirty years ago and were never caught.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> That number would be way higher than the value the forester gave me last summer for some of my walnuts in the 20-22" range. Does that person have recent walnut sales experience ? Hope he is right and the price stays high for the next 18 months.
> 
> L & O


No expert, he was just rough estimating....


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

sniper said:


> A tree guy neighbor of mine guessed around 3k in wood give or take...


http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(ox...px?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-328-1931-LII
I may be wrong on value when fines are involved.
Finding who did it comes first,then an attorney who can review case files.
Stump value is an insult ....replacing the value would be much greater. Plus the other property damage ,tresspass ect..

History shows some strange events concerning " who" was behind organized thefts and where timber was headed......Even to the ( seemingly) whitehouse saying stop pursuing a case against Weyerhauser..
Could be locals ,but could be more to it too.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

I hope those scum bags are caught. That is unreal.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Waif said:


> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(ox...px?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-328-1931-LII
> I may be wrong on value when fines are involved.
> Finding who did it comes first,then an attorney who can review case files.
> Stump value is an insult ....replacing the value would be much greater. Plus the other property damage ,tresspass ect..
> ...


Weyerhaeuser is recognized as one of the most ethical companies in the world, and that code of ethics extends from top to bottom, and every single facet of the business.

They own 13m acres of timber and have 14m under long term lease. And are one of the largest private land holders in the world.

The would never be or need to be involved in timber theft....EVER ! And in relation to this...do not even use that species


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

swampbuck said:


> Weyerhaeuser is recognized as one of the most ethical companies in the world, and that code of ethics extends from top to bottom, and every single facet of the business.
> 
> They own 13m acres of timber and have 14m under long term lease. And are one of the largest private land holders in the world.
> 
> The would never be or need to be involved in timber theft....EVER ! And in relation to this...do not even use that species


Did I say Weyerhauser was at Snipers Place after walnut?

You may applaud their percieved ethics. Not every one has.https://www.counterpunch.org/2004/03/06/the-politics-of-timber-theft/


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

swampbuck said:


> Weyerhaeuser is recognized as one of the most ethical companies in the world, and that code of ethics extends from top to bottom, and every single facet of the business.
> 
> They own 13m acres of timber and have 14m under long term lease. And are one of the largest private land holders in the world.
> 
> The would never be or need to be involved in timber theft....EVER ! And in relation to this...do not even use that species


Ross Simmons might not agree with you either...https://www.fenwick.com/publication...-v-ross-simmons-hardwood-lumber-co-no-05.aspx


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Gotta be one of your neighbors.....they must be pretty familiar with your place since they drove through there at night. Plus, tractors can't go very fast obviously so they must live close.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow that took some balls!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Whitetail Freak said:


> Wow, i'd be getting in touch with tree buyers and saw mills


Good idea!

Black walnut is used for wood working and is expensive. I'd call the sawmills and ask them if anyone has brought in some trees that size lately. They'd probably want the wood kiln dried after it's cut to board size so it may still be there?

Sorry for your lost too.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Stolen trees are covered by what is called Timber Trespass. The value is multiplied by a certain percent. 3 times comes to mind.

I had to threaten Wolverine Power with charging them with Timber Trespass to get them to pay up for there contractor going off their easement and cutting a huge red oak. They claimed the tree was leaning toward the line. It was a double tree with the other trunk leaning out. No need to cut the trunk leaning out but the contractor had no equipment to cut just the one side so they cut the whole tree pushing it out destroying some young white pine. I bought a new chain saw with what I got from Wolverine.

The last time through trimming the line there was another red oak right on the edge of the easement. Trees Inc. simply trimmed up the side toward the line so the tree stood back up so it did not endanger the line.


----------



## polish.polka.prince (Feb 23, 2014)

sorry to hear that Snipe, I hope there is karma in life.

sounds like their mentality is mashed by meth and dope for being so daring, so hopefully they won't be too tough to catch.


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Hope you catch the perps Sniper. They need some serious jail time to rethink their ways.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Choot em! Choot em!


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Lots of "fly by nite: timber rustlers. Cant find a job , so they resort to what hey can do. Not attacking the good lumberman, but just like roofing, the lowlifes that can't work anywhere else, hire on a lumber cutting crew. When they get fired this is a result of their training. Meth , dope , felons, at work! Had a crew driving our lease before they started the chainsaws. Mom , son and one other. Blood soaked camper they worked out of told me they already shot a few deer. CO s checked them out, but apparently did have enough evidence as they carried hunting license.The kicker was that the neighboring farm supported these lowlifes. The Owners of property made their timber money , and last I knew was selling the large parcel in Hillsdale .Good luck and hope someone helps you out Sniper, sad the neighbors shy away of getting involved with this crap.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

sniper said:


> ...........
> They left a flashlight at the scene of the crime so I'll assume it was a night time hoist...Since I could obviously see ag tractor tracks I'm assuming also it's one of Hillsdale finer locals striking again!....
> ...........::


Interesting that this may have been done at night. I would not pay any attention to a chainsaw running during the daytime. At night, if awake and outside, that would get my attention. Also the logs being taken down the road with an Ag tractor at 2 in the morning would be something that would grab anyone's attention..........if on the road or looking out a window at that time.
A different crime scenario for sure. Especially to target 2 smaller(16" & 20") trees. I would not think that a 16" walnut would have much value.

L & O


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

My guess is the buyer is not giving much either. Like a pawnshop, scrap yard , etc. The dopers steal copper for pennies , but cause hundreds in damage procuring same.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Rustlers want less work and more profit.
A friend would lose a couple head of beef when he went hunting in Canada years ago. Tire tracks ,not a downed fence or gate left open.

Without knowing where the timber was destined ,and for what use at what cost ; what do we really know about who or what was behind the theft or how far the roles went?
Could be about anyone. From one person to many.From lazy ,spiteful , to way too ambitious and making too much money in the illegal process.
Sometimes the first suspects are the wrong ones. Sometimes not.
Does not seem to have been a lazy heist.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

smith34 said:


> You really think a low life crook has that kind of ambition?


So it ain't meth... It's cocaine!


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

This sounds like something off a new Discovery show called "******* Scrappers"


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

That is unreal. And I thought I was mad last night when I found some of my switchgrass strips oversprayed AGAIN by the neighboring farmer. Still mad about that but it pales in comparison. Hope you catch the low lifes Sniper.


----------



## MI_Sasquatch (Aug 31, 2016)

I love how everyone assumes whoever did this is some low life doper.

Whoever suggested it may be someone more organized is probably correct, because no low life doper owns a tractor or chainsaw and if they did, they would have pawned that before they went out and stole the trees. LOL


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I work with a few private sawyers and moulders.
There is no question that people that cut trees and process lumber, as well as make hardwood mouldings, know where just about every valuable tree is growing in an area. Hey, you have to know what your material looks like when raw, Right?

They may keep track of them for years.
Those trees are already in a solar kiln somewhere behind somebodies barn.

They'll be up on Craig's list under "Materials" shortly. Soon as they are dry enough for sale to a hobbyist.

If you are going to drag the search all the way out, start making a list of guys with a solar kiln for the Sherriff.

Remember, making lumber is a material handling business. It's heavy when wet. So, you need equipment to move the stuff around. Loader with forks is a god example.
Then, up on the band mill it goes, then it gets stickered and placed in the solar kiln.

The batteries in that flashlight's fingerprints are going to match some prints on your local solar kiln guys plastic sheeting.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Gamekeeper said:


> I
> There is no question that people that cut trees and process lumber, as well as make hardwood mouldings, know where just about every valuable tree is growing in an area.
> ......................


You have way more knowledge about this subject than I, but I'm having a hard time understanding how a person could come up the above information without spending a crazy amount of time taking detailed notes and recording GPS numbers while trespassing and not ending up on trail cameras. 

L & O


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Liver and Onions said:


> You have way more knowledge about this subject than I, but I'm having a hard time understanding how a person could come up the above information without spending a crazy amount of time taking detailed notes and recording GPS numbers while trespassing and not ending up on trail cameras.
> 
> L & O


Do you know of any saw log sized quality trees?
Any that could be acquired quickly with an organised in and out?

A recon or scout(of a thief variety , even if not on site during theft) in an area as a ner do well that has connections to a buyer can take those notes. A local may know of such timber, or an experienced cruiser can spot them with a variety of methods. Both just report the location if not the equipment owners/renters ect..
Who knows ,it could start with google earth even.

A friend now passed had a seriously heavy disc stolen.
Found a wallet (related? Either way a trespasser) Turned it in to police and never heard more.
I would have got in trouble if having a trespassers i.d. from a drivers licence and the police did nothing.
Either way. Some one both scouted the overgrown field the disc was in and then got in and out with a truck un noticed. Or multiple people were involved in multiple stages.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

A neighbor of mine years ago left a brand new 150 HP John Deere tractor in his field overnight with plans to finish up cultivating in the morning. The only thing he found in the morning were truck and trailer tire tracks from where the thieves loaded it up. Don't live there any more but as of the time I left, the stolen tractor had never been recovered.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Boy that stinks.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

We need some more good old fashion justice in this country.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

L&0 When your business depends on getting the best trees to your bandmill as cheaply as possible, Do you not think a guy might notice a Homestead white Oak in the winter standing out in a field? Or a String of Walnuts planted along a property boundary?

You can look at a hedgerow and ID what's junk, what's firewood, and whats gold.

Like I said earlier, wood is work. Wet wood is crazy heavy. No one does any more work than absolutely necessary.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Gamekeeper said:


> L&0 When your business depends on getting the best trees to your bandmill as cheaply as possible, Do you not think a guy might notice a Homestead white Oak in the winter standing out in a field? Or a String of Walnuts planted along a property boundary?
> .................


Sure, a person in the business would notice nice trees from the road. Since you worded your thoughts quite differently in post #66, my reply was aimed at that wording.
Anyways, noticing good trees from the road and contacting the owner about a possible sale is what usually happens. For a person in the business to pull equipment into a woodlot in Hillsdale County to steal 2 smaller walnut trees has to be a rare event. The reward seems so small compared to the risk.

L & O


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

sniper said:


> Well i was out today spraying some soy beans when I ran across tractor tracks (not mine) bulldozing through my crp, pine trees, and then running through a full pond liner and numerous other pieces of destruction to my land....I followed these tracks to come upon two cut down black walnut trees..One had a 20" trunk the other had a 16 " trunk...They left the tops lay and took the centers...They left a flashlight at the scene of the crime so I'll assume it was a night time hoist...Since I could obviously see ag tractor tracks I'm assuming also it's one of Hillsdale finer locals striking again!....These people are unbelievable.!!!..None of my neighbors heard chainsaws during the day at least...I had Hillsdale Sheriff out and made a full report with numerous pics taken and details taken..They were very serious about incident and showed up within 20 minutes.....The amount of effort some low life's take to break the law is unreal....I finished spraying my beans then took the rest of my afternoon with future tree thief prevention projects....If it happens again it'll be the last time...Cool gleam thingy here:::


Man that really stinks...looks like I better go take a walk and check for tree thieves. I've been out in the area quite a bit lately, albeit during the day, and have not seen any unfamiliar vehicles aside from a crew hauling hay bales off of Church Road with a large blue tractor, pickup, and a couple of large trailers.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

I think ground size dragged them over to his new clover fields for a little cover..them trees can't be that far away


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> You have way more knowledge about this subject than I, but I'm having a hard time understanding how a person could come up the above information without spending a crazy amount of time taking detailed notes and recording GPS numbers while trespassing and not ending up on trail cameras.
> 
> L & O


The latest, greatest, tool that many believe was invented for the sole purpose of invasion of privacy will do it for you with minimal effort: The Drone.

Then there is commercially available aerial imagery. With a little bit of ground truthing one can learn air photo interpretation with reasonable accuracy. Some trees have very distinct "footprints". Even Google Earth imagery, especially if taken at certain times of year, can give a person a lot of info.

All the inventions designed to help landowners and honest land manager can and has been used by those with less than honorable intent. It will get worse. Mark my words. FM


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have a good friend downstate that has 80 acres of hard woods. There are some very large trees there and some monster cherry trees. A lumber buyer came and asked him about these trees as he said he had looked at them. Well these trees are at the back of his land and nearest road is a 1/4 mile away. He let the guy look and mark some trees he was interested. Dich happened to be at my house and he told me about it. The log guy was a crook and I knew several people who had dealings with him. We went and checked the trees which were marked on the north side because that is the way they would access the woodlot. His boys counted the trees marked and they came out with the same count as the logger gave Dick. But what they found is more than double the amount of trees marked on the backside. The guy was not welcomed back. I hd another guy want me to saw some red oak and white oak for him and he said he moved them buy his drive in front of his house. The red oak was around 30 inch dia. He went away for the weekend and when he came back the logs were gone


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

This situation is almost unbelievable and I hope that the people responsible are caught and punished. It is crazy to me what people will steal sometimes.

With that being said, have you talked to Hillsdales Most Wanted? His name just has to make him a suspect...lol.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Liver and Onions said:


> You have way more knowledge about this subject than I, but I'm having a hard time understanding how a person could come up the above information without spending a crazy amount of time taking detailed notes and recording GPS numbers while trespassing and not ending up on trail cameras.
> 
> L & O


Aerial survey. My brother in Oakland county has been approached repeatedly for decades about some large walnuts on his place. I bet by now timber thieves know where they are, but they are pretty inaccessible unless you come right past his house due to springs, swamps and Creeks.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Please note,the add in link is not being suggested as having anything to do with Sniper' s stolen trees! Do not contact the seller in relation...
Only shown to give an idea of what some walnut can be priced at.
Custom orders ,the sky is the limit . Or large columns, sills, rifle stocks or some other wild idea. ( Yes , sills.)

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/mat/d/walnut-lumber-x/6235673332.html


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

That's overpriced, even for a retail setting.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> You have way more knowledge about this subject than I, but I'm having a hard time understanding how a person could come up the above information without spending a crazy amount of time taking detailed notes and recording GPS numbers while trespassing and not ending up on trail cameras.
> 
> L & O


Speaking of trail cams, the perps were within 15' of one of my camera's that was unfortunately pointing the opposite direction of their travels....On a better note, I got 300-400 pics of deer in 3 weeks...lol..

There was no new news today...I will be calling the sheriff back tomorrow for any updates...I did call a few local wood, log businesses in the general area with no avail...I also have a guy coming out to give me an estimate on timber...I am just curious on some pricing especially black walnut which he is interested in...


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

mal said:


> Man that really stinks...looks like I better go take a walk and check for tree thieves. I've been out in the area quite a bit lately, albeit during the day, and have not seen any unfamiliar vehicles aside from a crew hauling hay bales off of Church Road with a large blue tractor, pickup, and a couple of large trailers.


Check your trees Mal, I was on my last pass of chores when I noticed my gate down then tire tracks...Thanks for looking out...You know the clientele as well as anyone out there...Unreal..


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

smith34 said:


> You really think a low life crook has that kind of ambition? If they did, they would likely have a job, not stealing for a living!


I am betting Low life crooks with no ambition don't steal trees with heavy equipment. Meth addicts don't pull off heists like this. People who plot out a well executed plan do. Two people and a quality hand saw can make 2-3 cuts per tree and be done in minutes Very quietly. The suggestion of an electric saw is probably a better one but either would be very quiet at night.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

swampbuck said:


> That's overpriced, even for a retail setting.


He ain' t giving it away for sure.
Still. My guess I' m fishing for a point to , is some one might have made a weeks worth of what some honest workers labor for in dollars ,but in a short night.
Prime cuts.Not just black walnut.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

jr28schalm said:


> I think ground size dragged them over to his new clover fields for a little cover..them trees can't be that far away


With all his money you'd think he'd throw me a few bucks geez..Man's gotta eat you know..


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

sniper said:


> .........I also have a guy coming out to give me an estimate on timber...I am just curious on some pricing especially black walnut which he is interested in...


Please share that info after the visit. If anyone else has knowledge of approximate value of walnut trees please share. Straight logs, no limbs to about 16-20 ft. Diameter 18"-24".

L & O


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

My Little 070 sthil can be quiet as a mouse. I would think a saw wouldn't make much noise on a wet low ceiling night. My neighbors live 1500 feet from my property and cant hear me cut some days.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

There's a lot of cutting to take down a walnut ready to saw.
You don't want to break the heart.
Most guys climb it, limb it, top it, build a brush pile, and then plunge cut the heart,
Only then, do they hinge it and drop it on the brush pile.

The log has great mass. When you drop it, if you crush or pull the fibers in the heart, you've made firewood. Does any of that sound like night time work?


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> Please share that info after the visit. If anyone else has knowledge of approximate value of walnut trees please share. Straight logs, no limbs to about 16-20 ft. Diameter 18"-24".
> 
> L & O


I asked this question the other day to a guy in the direct wood business. 16"-20" black walnut straight out to 16-18'....$700-$900....Not as much as my neighbor thought but still some pretty good dough..


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

Were the trees visible from the road? If not, someone took a lot of time trespassing and taking inventory or an adjacent land owner tipped off the thieves. Unless they towered over the surrounding trees, you would have a hard time IDing them from the road.

That stump was left by a guy who has cut, or still cuts hardwood for a living.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

trailtrimmer said:


> Were the trees visible from the road? If not, someone took a lot of time trespassing and taking inventory or an adjacent land owner tipped off the thieves. Unless they towered over the surrounding trees, you would have a hard time IDing them from the road.
> 
> That stump was left by a guy who has cut, or still cuts hardwood for a living.


These trees are not visible from a main road but are visible from a two track road that is closed. (It is shared by neighbors and a farmer)....No residents on this road...Of course this 2 track makes it easy to access any property that boarders it....case in point..


----------



## DragginWire (Jan 13, 2017)

Trespassers on my parents property in Lenawee county so I made these for their two tracks. Partially buried and chained to a nearby tree.


----------



## DragginWire (Jan 13, 2017)

They can explain to the police/sherriff why they are on the property with 4 flat tires.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

That's unbelievable sniper! I'm sorry to hear that! It's too bad you didn't catch the scum in the act! What a bummer...


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

DragginWire said:


> Trespassers on my parents property in Lenawee county so I made these for their two tracks. Partially buried and chained to a nearby tree.


Holy Mad Max!


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

DragginWire said:


> Trespassers on my parents property in Lenawee county so I made these for their two tracks. Partially buried and chained to a nearby tree.


I like it...


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

DragginWire said:


> Trespassers on my parents property in Lenawee county so I made these for their two tracks. Partially buried and chained to a nearby tree.


Get ready for the chicken shet.. liability cry babies..lol....nice work


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

jr28schalm said:


> Get ready for the chicken shet.. liability cry babies..lol....nice work


Hey ,if you drive down a guys shooting lane and run over his apple bait holder.....

A couple rings welded on a side for a tow chain and it could be a road drag. Left where being used.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> Get ready for the chicken shet.. liability cry babies..lol....nice work


Just thought of away to get me some money or maybe a chunk of land in Lenawee. Cha ching $$$$$ . Do you have Jeff Fihgers number ?


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Nostromo said:


> Maybe they will catch them.


Reading this and other like threads

The laws are in the violators favor, the legal system caters to them so catching them

won't make one damn bit of difference.

The legal system here in MI has shown over and over that wildlfe and resource laws don't mean crap.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

sniper said:


> Quick update....I met back out with the Sheriff today and he took the flashlight that was found at the scene to get dusted from the state lab...Also I had another neighbor that spotted a late model truck pulling a tractor on a trailer along with logs10-12 days ago around 7am in the morning....Coincidentally the sheriff told me this is the exact same rig that was seen at Lost Nations state land cutting trees a few weeks ago...They have narrowed some suspects down...Now the waiting game from the lab....


Good luck sniper I hate to hear about this crap on someone had earned property!!! I hope they catch them and they have years of bad karma, damn dirtbags!!!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

sullyxlh said:


> Reading this and other like threads
> 
> The laws are in the violators favor, the legal system caters to them so catching them
> 
> ...





sullyxlh said:


> Reading this and other like threads
> 
> The laws are in the violators favor, the legal system caters to them so catching them
> 
> ...


I think you need to separate the facts from the whining. Trespassing without permission in general is wrong. Doing so to damage property and plunder is a little different than say walking you dog. I'm sure if they catch the wrongdoers and can make a case they will prosecute them.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

The growth rings on trees are their finger print.
Several years ago friends of my family's owned a vacant parcel on old 27 just north of DeWitt on the Looking Glass River. There were 3-4 prime walnuts on the parcel within easy view of the road.
Thieves went in in broad daylight and cut them down and sold them to a local mill. The crime was reported and the MSP crime lab, in conjunction with MSU School of Forestry, visited the stumps and tracked down the matching logs at the mill. BUSTED!!!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

sullyxlh said:


> Reading this and other like threads
> 
> The laws are in the violators favor, the legal system caters to them so catching them
> 
> ...


Knowing who trespassed and or stole from you matters , to me anyway.
Stealing prime timber is well worth being prosecuted for.
One way or another.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Nostromo said:


> I think you need to separate the facts from the whining. Trespassing without permission in general is wrong. Doing so to damage property and plunder is a little different than say walking you dog. I'm sure if they catch the wrongdoers and can make a case they will prosecute them.


I do believe Michigan separates trespassing into 2 categories, criminal and recreational. fines and penalties are more stringent for criminal trespass.


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

ibthetrout said:


> I do believe Michigan separates trespassing into 2 categories, criminal and recreational. fines and penalties are more stringent for criminal trespass.


Trespass is a crime its a act against the land owner....

What is Trespass ?
When a person “enters,” or essentially sets foot on private land without the permission of the owner, the act of “entering the land” is illegal and can be considered trespass. Under Michigan law, trespass can be a criminal charge brought against an alleged trespasser or a civil claim brought by a property owner or tenant in a lawsuit against an alleged trespasser. If damages occur is the act of Trespassing.

Under Michigan criminal law, trespass is a criminal charge that can be brought against an individual or group, as defined by 1931 PA 328, MCL 750.552, in the following instances:

(a) when someone enters the land of another after having been forbidden to enter the land;or
(b) when someone remains on the land or premises of another after being asked to leave by the
owner or occupant or the agent of the owner or occupant

Criminal Consequences for Trespass:
A person convicted of criminal trespass is found guilty of a misdemeanor and can be fined up to $250 and/or sentenced to a jail term of 30 days.

Criminal Trespass In Practice:
Michigan law requires that a notice or “warning” be given to would-be trespassers before trespass can be charged. In practice this means that a person does not commit trespass until after they have been told to leave the property or not to enter. The warning can be given verbally or in writing by the property owner, tenant/occupant or law enforcement official. In Michigan, placing a “No Trespassing” sign on private property may satisfy the notice requirement of the criminal trespass statute, but specific case facts may make the “notice” unreliable or insufficient.

Civil Consequences for Trespass:
When a property owner brings a suit for trespass against an alleged trespasser, he or she must show that the trespass caused real physical damage to the land or to a structure on that land to win. If the property owner is successful, the court will award him or her money damages. A court can award either nominal damages or actual damages for trespass. The person suing for trespass may also ask the court for an injunction to prevent further trespass.

A judge can award nominal damages for any trespass. This type of award is typically very small and allows the court to show that the trespass occurred but was not significant. Some courts award nominal damages as small as $1.00.

A judge can award actual damages for any physical damage to the property if the damage is significant. The amount is determined by calculating the difference between the land’s value before and after the trespass. 

Injunction against trespass:
A plaintiff may ask the court for an injunction, which is an order against the trespasser to stop any ongoing or future trespass to land.

I have gone and sent Certified Letters to several habitual Trespassers with a copy of a map of my land Notarized telling them to keep off my land. It was the only way I found to keep them out. Because the DNR, MSP and Sheriff got tired of me calling them about Trespassers and the County District Attorney could care less.....


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Groundsize said:


> Dam man that's crazy. That area is full of low life hillsdale hillbillies up and down church and Jerome from weed growing operations to meth labs.


Yes true , can't help but think it's for drug money


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Well this investigation is still ongoing as I was pleased to hear yesterday from the sheriff. The flashlight (batteries) we're dusted from the flashlight found at the seen and now just waiting for the results of who this butt clown might be...The sheriff said they have narrowed someone down and hopefully they catch them soon..

On another note, I have pulled the trigger on getting some trees harvested...I was a little leary of this being so close to the bow opener but it actually might be a good thing...The logger is actually starting next week...It helps that the logger is a idiot deer hunter like me and understands my concerns....One other thing, I apologize to every black walnut tree I've hinged cut!...Might as well been throwing dollar bills out of moving car!....lol...Live and learn..


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

sniper said:


> ....One other thing, I apologize to every black walnut tree I've hinged cut!...Might as well been throwing dollar bills out of moving car!....lol...Live and learn..


Good to hear progress is being made. Keep up with the timely updated. As for having second thoughts concerning the hinging of the most valuable species out there, you are not the first to have the old lightbulb suddenly (or not so suddenly) come on. It tends to come with experience. 

No offence meant to any hinge cutters but doing a bit of background checking on general tree values, $ vs $, can have its rewards. Sometimes immediately but mostly down the road a bit. Patience is a virtue, as the old saying goes. There are exceptions to every rule but for the most part a naturally reproduced stand will have at least some trees of much lower value than others. Sometimes it is due to species composition and sometimes it is general quality. IMO those might be the best to target. Sniper, sorry to hijack the thread a bit. I am off my soapbox now. FM


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

sniper said:


> Well this investigation is still ongoing as I was pleased to hear yesterday from the sheriff. The flashlight (batteries) we're dusted from the flashlight found at the seen and now just waiting for the results of who this butt clown might be...The sheriff said they have narrowed someone down and hopefully they catch them soon..
> 
> On another note, I have pulled the trigger on getting some trees harvested...I was a little leary of this being so close to the bow opener but it actually might be a good thing...The logger is actually starting next week...It helps that the logger is a idiot deer hunter like me and understands my concerns....One other thing, I apologize to every black walnut tree I've hinged cut!...Might as well been throwing dollar bills out of moving car!....lol...Live and learn..


Good to read the case is not stalled out.

I'll spare you the battle to save some incredible hardwoods on land I rented the owners son were firewood hungry on....

Results may differ ,but cutting wood has not ruined any hunting of mine.
A friend had a guy cutting in season. Guess who saw the most deer usually? Yep. The wood cutter.
Easy for deer to avoid an active saw and keep tabs on activity.. When cutting stops they can check the site out and relax. Just another noisy human not sneaking around.


----------



## DragginWire (Jan 13, 2017)

Waif said:


> Good to read the case is not stalled out.
> 
> I'll spare you the battle to save some incredible hardwoods on land I rented the owners son were firewood hungry on....
> 
> ...



Deer love visiting cutting sites because of the fresh tree top browse and years after for the fresh new vegetation to browse on. Especially true the later into the fall/winter season when food becomes scares.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> No offence meant to any hinge cutters but doing a bit of background checking on general tree values, $ vs $, can have its rewards. Sometimes immediately but mostly down the road a bit. Patience is a virtue, as the old saying goes. There are exceptions to every rule but for the most part a naturally reproduced stand will have at least some trees of much lower value than others. Sometimes it is due to species composition and sometimes it is general quality. IMO those might be the best to target. Sniper, sorry to hijack the thread a bit. I am off my soapbox now. FM


Couldn't agree more FM. They just started logging yesterday on my third timber sale here at Lone Oak. Other than a few small clear cuts where they were needed either for forest health or new food plots, all of my timber harvests have been TSI thinnings. I have sold $55,000 worth of timber on the 3 sales yet we continue to have pretty good deer hunting. And, on the next sale down the road I (or my heirs) will be selling veneer saw logs worth far more than what I have sold so far.

Do I hinge-cut trees? Sure I do - sometimes ... but I'm not foolish enough to hinge valuable timber when there are low value trees in the same neighborhood. I don't have any Black Walnut...but I don't think I could bring myself to hinge-cut one if I did.

Still looking for an arrest of the scum bag who stole yours Sniper.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

the best chance he has is that they resemble the villians that cut on state property if it was just snipers trees, they would put it on the back burner.. hope they continue to get there man.. but be ready for a lesser punishment than what they deserve sniper..


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

Sniper, any updates?


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry Raf just got home from a vacation and just notice this...I have not heard from the sheriff in about 2 weeks, but this case is moving forward...Still waiting for fingerprints results from the state police on my case..Not high profile enough case for speed research I guess...The latest news is the sheriff is now working with the conservation officers as more trees were stolen and more trespassing was caught on camera by poster Mal here on msf...This latest incident happened about 3-4 weeks ago with a truck and tractor during broad daylight...That property is less than a half mile from me..I will call sheriff this week to try and get some info...


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

This forum is great, we got members helping each other against scumbags


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Had a guy go through my five acres and mark the trees he wanted then call for an appointment. Marked the trees? Sure enough, no permission, walked my property and painted my trees. Called him over to set up a meeting, then walked around his truck with a rattle can asking him if he minded me just marking his truck. Never heard back from him.

Keep us posted. Hopefully they figure this out turn the screws to them.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sniper said:


> Sorry Raf just got home from a vacation and just notice this...I have not heard from the sheriff in about 2 weeks, but this case is moving forward...Still waiting for fingerprints results from the state police on my case..Not high profile enough case for speed research I guess...The latest news is the sheriff is now working with the conservation officers as more trees were stolen and more trespassing was caught on camera by poster Mal here on msf...This latest incident happened about 3-4 weeks ago with a truck and tractor during broad daylight...That property is less than a half mile from me..I will call sheriff this week to try and get some info...


What property Dave????? Mal is on his A Game with those cams it seems. Man there are some white trash places and homes around that area. I always crack up with the homes on Church Rd with the weed farms in the back yards.
Hopefully these losers are caught fast. Man wonder if we should even put out the hay wagon blind. That could get stolen fast also.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I have mal's video he sent me of the 2 duechers in a tractor and a truck that stole and tresspassed on mals and his neighbors...Now I just have to figure out how to post the video from my android..
Anyone familiar with this I'd appreciate it.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Groundsize said:


> What property Dave????? Mal is on his A Game with those cams it seems. Man there are some white trash places and homes around that area. I always crack up with the homes on Church Rd with the weed farms in the back yards.
> Hopefully these losers are caught fast. Man wonder if we should even put out the hay wagon blind. That could get stolen fast also.


Yeah there's some real gems in that area Paul...The property they hit was just west of Mal (John) and just south of farmlegend (Dan)...They drove around the barriers on Church rd...Nuttin safe nowhere Paul..


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sniper said:


> Yeah there's some real gems in that area Paul...The property they hit was just west of Mal (John) and just south of farmlegend (Dan)...They drove around the barriers on Church rd...Nuttin safe nowhere Paul..


That's where our other lease ground is at... on the south side of the rd across from Dans ground. I have not walked the ground yet but might this week actually.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

sniper said:


> I have mal's video he sent me of the 2 duechers in a tractor and a truck that stole and tresspassed on mals and his neighbors...Now I just have to figure out how to post the video from my android..
> Anyone familiar with this I'd appreciate it.


The only way I know how to post videos from my Android was to copy the link from YouTube. Hold your finger down on where you would type to post a reply until the copy link words come up, then click on the that to post it.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Dave I know where the **** bum lives who owns that tractor. I sent you a text message this morning. Our farmer Nick caught him on his ground across the street from farmlegends ground. Check your phone and call the cops. He is fresh out of jail a few weeks ago also and rents the farm house up the road. I'll post the video for you.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I hopr you guys catch the scumbags!!!


----------



## outcast1 (Feb 21, 2016)

sniper said:


> Well i was out today spraying some soy beans when I ran across tractor tracks (not mine) bulldozing through my crp, pine trees, and then running through a full pond liner and numerous other pieces of destruction to my land....I followed these tracks to come upon two cut down black walnut trees..One had a 20" trunk the other had a 16 " trunk...They left the tops lay and took the centers...They left a flashlight at the scene of the crime so I'll assume it was a night time hoist...Since I could obviously see ag tractor tracks I'm assuming also it's one of Hillsdale finer locals striking again!....These people are unbelievable.!!!..None of my neighbors heard chainsaws during the day at least...I had Hillsdale Sheriff out and made a full report with numerous pics taken and details taken..They were very serious about incident and showed up within 20 minutes.....The amount of effort some low life's take to break the law is unreal....I finished spraying my beans then took the rest of my afternoon with future tree thief prevention projects....If it happens again it'll be the last time...Cool gleam thingy here:::


Sniper I just passed some info on this to groundsize. This thief lives on Culbert road east of Pittsford road. I hear he's a method head. 2 farm on the north side


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I just hope that when he is caught, I am sure he will be eventually, that he goes before a judge that follows the timber trespass law to the letter of the law. If I am not mistaken he should be charged three times the value of the trees he stole. 

A former Co that lived at Big Star lake caught a timber thief in Lake county on public property. That is what the judge charged him. Chuck the Co spent a lot of hours catching the low life thief but it ended up well worth the time invested.


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

Groundsize said:


> What property Dave????? Mal is on his A Game with those cams it seems. Man there are some white trash places and homes around that area. I always crack up with the homes on Church Rd with the weed farms in the back yards.
> Hopefully these losers are caught fast. Man wonder if we should even put out the hay wagon blind. That could get stolen fast also.


Did I meet you last week? Ran into two guys on a quad who hunt that same ground. They came up to the barn and introduced themselves. One guy said he's been hunting that piece since 1976.

Also chased off a guy from that parcel who took liberty with the property line during EAS and was on me. Told me his name was I think TJ or BJ Told Reister about it he has no clue who the guy is. Drives a blue F-150 and parks on Robins.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

mal said:


> Did I meet you last week? Ran into two guys on a quad who hunt that same ground. They came up to the barn and introduced themselves. One guy said he's been hunting that piece since 1976.
> 
> Also chased off a guy from that parcel who took liberty with the property line during EAS and was on me. Told me his name was I think TJ or BJ Told Reister about it he has no clue who the guy is. Drives a blue F-150 and parks on Robins.


Not me but that's Ron the lease holder. My very close friend. Ron's been hunting that land since that time with his dad. I'll probably be out this Wednesday or Thursday. There have been a couple trespassers on the lease. We will take care of that. If you see them tell em to get the hell off the land. 
Are you there all the time? I'll come say hi


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

outcast1 said:


> Sniper I just passed some info on this to groundsize. This thief lives on Culbert road east of Pittsford road. I hear he's a method head. 2 farm on the north side


Ahhhh Rons finally back on the site. Looks like we're one big happy hunting group now.


----------



## outcast1 (Feb 21, 2016)

mal said:


> Did I meet you last week? Ran into two guys on a quad who hunt that same ground. They came up to the barn and introduced themselves. One guy said he's been hunting that piece since 1976.
> 
> Also chased off a guy from that parcel who took liberty with the property line during EAS and was on me. Told me his name was I think TJ or BJ Told Reister about it he has no clue who the guy is. Drives a blue F-150 and parks on Robins.


Mal that was me ron


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

Groundsize said:


> Not me but that's Ron the lease holder. My very close friend. Ron's been hunting that land since that time with his dad. I'll probably be out this Wednesday or Thursday. There have been a couple trespassers on the lease. We will take care of that. If you see them tell em to get the hell off the land.
> Are you there all the time? I'll come say hi


I'm there about once per week. I told Ron to stop by if he sees my truck.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

mal said:


> I'm there about once per week. I told Ron to stop by if he sees my truck.


Sounds like we should have a neighborhood watch and Co-OP over there....There's more than a few of us...


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

This is getting good. I hope someone can post a mug shot when the catch these crack heads!!!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sniper said:


> Sounds like we should have a neighborhood watch and Co-OP over there....There's more than a few of us...


Great idea Dave....


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

U of M Fan said:


> This is getting good. I hope someone can post a mug shot when the catch these crack heads!!!


I have his name, would that be wrong to post??


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

U of M Fan said:


> This is getting good. I hope someone can post a mug shot when the catch these crack heads!!!


It's public records so a quick search would show his mug shot picture. Let me try and find it.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

U of M Fan said:


> This is getting good. I hope someone can post a mug shot when the catch these crack heads!!!


Here he is boys
http://www.hillsdale.net/news/20170314/barron-charged-in-domestic-meth-cases


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Poor lil fella. He was probably abused as a child.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Groundsize said:


> Here he is boys
> http://www.hillsdale.net/news/20170314/barron-charged-in-domestic-meth-cases
> 
> 
> View attachment 272142


Yeah real choir boy....Thanks for taking the reigns Paul....I need to get those finger prints results back...And obviously he has a buddy as shown in the Mals tractor truck video..


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sniper said:


> Yeah real choir boy....Thanks for taking the reigns Paul....I need to get those finger prints results back...And obviously he has a buddy as shown in the Mals tractor truck video..


Take the video to the sheriff and show him. They will get the information from this loser.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Groundsize said:


> Take the video to the sheriff and show him. They will get the information from this loser.


I do believe Mal has given them the video already and they have the truck in the video in possession also....Maybe Mal can confirm here..


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

mal said:


> I'm there about once per week. I told Ron to stop by if he sees my truck.


You just show up when all the cats need feeding Mal or what?


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

Groundsize said:


> You just show up when all the cats need feeding Mal or what?


Not much feeding required anymore. Cat population has been handled.


----------



## outcast1 (Feb 21, 2016)

sniper said:


> I do believe Mal has given them the video already and they have the truck in the video in possession also....Maybe Mal can confirm here..


I went by that house today and it appears that red tractor is between the red barn's


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

outcast1 said:


> I went by that house today and it appears that red tractor is between the red barn's


The theft and trespassing case on Sniper's and my neighbor has been submitted to the prosecutor. There was abundant evidence in that case since they got ballsy and tried to steal in the daylight.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

outcast1 said:


> I went by that house today and it appears that red tractor is between the red barn's


THE TRACTOR SHOULD BE IMPOUNDED AND SOLD OFF FOR TREE HARVEST COST REPLACEMENT.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

mal said:


> The theft and trespassing case on Sniper's and my neighbor has been submitted to the prosecutor. There was abundant evidence in that case since they got ballsy and tried to steal in the daylight.


Maybe I didn't state that clearly...our neighbors case has been submitted to the prosecutor...previous post sounded like I had knowledge of Sniper's case.


----------



## outcast1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Mal I seen today where it looks like a tractor went west thru your field south of the pines. West of pits rd


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

outcast1 said:


> Mal I seen today where it looks like a tractor went west thru your field south of the pines. West of pits rd


Ron,
Since it was brought up about a Coop for the area and since you are the closest member living in Hudson were leaving it up to you an giving you the rains to be the head of neighborhood watch. We should have a gathering of all hunters in the surrounding blocks.


----------



## outcast1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Groundsize said:


> Ron,
> Since it was brought up about a Coop for the area and since you are the closest member living in Hudson were leaving it up to you an giving you the rains to be the head of neighborhood watch. We should have a gathering of all hunters in the surrounding blocks.


Let's get together and work on it. I'm available Thursday or Fridays most of the time. Give or take on the honey do list. Or early most other days.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

This happened in daylight? Wow. Either they are really ballsy or really stupid. My guess is stupid.


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

outcast1 said:


> Mal I seen today where it looks like a tractor went west thru your field south of the pines. West of pits rd


Those tracks were created by me...not to say others haven't been in there too. Eventually there will be evergreens lining Pittsford Rd on both sides.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Called the sheriff handling my case today, waiting for a call back...


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

outcast1 said:


> Let's get together and work on it. I'm available Thursday or Fridays most of the time. Give or take on the honey do list. Or early most other days.


Ron my name is Dave, glad to meet ya...lol...I'm in on some meetings, Co-OP or whatever when I'm available out there..Which is a lot the next 3 months..


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Good luck guys, sounds like you have the beginnings of nice co-op and friendship!!!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Screw the meeting for a coop..How about a rotten egg and rosemary party on groundsizes land while he's away...lol


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Just heard from a source that our number one tree thief suspect just got picked up again yesterday four cocaine and weapons charges...That's twice this month for this dirtbag...At this rate he'll never get charged for tree larceny and trespassing.....Still waiting for a call back from the Hillsdale Sheriff...


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

sniper said:


> Just heard from a source that our number one tree thief suspect just got picked up again yesterday four cocaine and weapons charges...That's twice this month for this dirtbag...At this rate he'll never get charged for tree larceny and trespassing.....Still waiting for a call back from the Hillsdale Sheriff...


Is the key in the tractor?


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

jr28schalm said:


> Screw the meeting for a coop..How about a rotten egg and rosemary party on groundsizes land while he's away...lol


Man all jokes lately. We might have to get you into the group around here soon being how funny you sound. After all we cant be serious all the time. Hunting is fun and so are the laughs. I enjoy your posts. Im sure SNIPER does also.... Look me up on facebook and you can watch the Live From The Stand Videos from my kill tree ..... HAHAHA


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sniper said:


> Ron my name is Dave, glad to meet ya...lol...I'm in on some meetings, Co-OP or whatever when I'm available out there..Which is a lot the next 3 months..


So we gonna keep in classy and have the meeting at BUTCH's sports bar??? LMFAO.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Groundsize said:


> Man all jokes lately. We might have to get you into the group around here soon being how funny you sound. After all we cant be serious all the time. Hunting is fun and so are the laughs. I enjoy your posts. Im sure SNIPER does also.... Look me up on facebook and you can watch the Live From The Stand Videos from my kill tree ..... HAHAHA


I'm just having fun, and kind of jealous, seems like you guys all on same page


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

jr28schalm said:


> I'm just having fun, and kind of jealous, seems like you guys all on same page


We have to have fun here or else I cant take it..... No need to be jealous its lots of luck just don't let me hunt your stand if you have a good buck on cam in the area. LOL..... It's all in good fun and meeting new friends hopefully is what its all about. I'm new to the Hillsdale lease this year. Last year was lots of fun out there hunting with my good friend Ron. Hopefully we meet new friends like SNIPER DAVE and MAL.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Groundsize said:


> So we gonna keep in classy and have the meeting at BUTCH's sports bar??? LMFAO.


Lol...There isn't a sports bar anywhere near that area...The classiest bar Ive seen in that area was in Farmlegends barn. Coincidentally, there was a friendly goat walking around that day also...Take that for what it's worth...We can meet at my barn some day I guess...I have a dirt floor, a fridge and some lights similar to the locals out there...lol


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

jr28schalm said:


> I'm just having fun, and kind of jealous, seems like you guys all on same page


Jr come on down Bro!...We'll let you in da clubhouse...Besides, it'll get you away from that old crochety neighbor of yours and his buck hoarding son he has....lol


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

RMH and Mike Hartges are welcome to them are classy dudes with whitetail knowledge off the charts..


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Groundsize said:


> Hopefully we meet new friends like SNIPER DAVE and MAL.


I've met them. Don't waste your time.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

sniper said:


> Lol...There isn't a sports bar anywhere near that area...The classiest bar Ive seen in that area was in Farmlegends barn. Coincidentally, there was a friendly goat walking around that day also...Take that for what it's worth...We can meet at my barn some day I guess...I have a dirt floor, a fridge and some lights similar to the locals out there...lol


I totally forgot about the lamb that day.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

sniper said:


> Lol...There isn't a sports bar anywhere near that area...The classiest bar Ive seen in that area was in Farmlegends barn. Coincidentally, there was a friendly goat walking around that day also...Take that for what it's worth...We can meet at my barn some day I guess...I have a dirt floor, a fridge and some lights similar to the locals out there...lol



It was a lamb.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

bigal06 said:


> I totally forgot about the lamb that day.



IT WAS A LAMB!!!


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> IT WAS A LAMB!!!


I fixed it already!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sniper said:


> Lol...There isn't a sports bar anywhere near that area...The classiest bar Ive seen in that area was in Farmlegends barn. Coincidentally, there was a friendly goat walking around that day also...Take that for what it's worth...We can meet at my barn some day I guess...I have a dirt floor, a fridge and some lights similar to the locals out there...lol


Well if that GOAT is still around this year we could play a game of ring toss on the goat horns............


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sniper said:


> RMH and Mike Hartges are welcome to them are classy dudes with whitetail knowledge off the charts..


Glad I have RMH on my team this year for the deer contest.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

if one of you cant distinguish between a lamb and goat that day yu had way to much fun


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

sniper said:


> Jr come on down Bro!...We'll let you in da clubhouse...Besides, it'll get you away from that old crochety neighbor of yours and his buck hoarding son he has....lol


Yea you should go Jr, lol.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Groundsize said:


> So we gonna keep in classy and have the meeting at BUTCH's sports bar??? LMFAO.


Umm, that's a pretty classy establishment. French, if I'm not mistaken. It's pronounced Club Boo-shays. Everyone knows that!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> It was a lamb.


4 legs and a smile all the same to the locals T...


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> I've met them. Don't waste your time.


Tony I'm withstandable for at least 2 minutes...Wife says 3 minutes only if I have my wallet on me...


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> IT WAS A LAMB!!!


Larry had a little LAMB!!!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Groundsize said:


> Update:
> **** bum Norman Barron's criminal record prior to this Septembers arrest.
> https://www.rapsheets.org/michigan/doc-prisoner/BARRON_NORMAN/234914


Thank God for STUPID criminals!


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

but the bad thing is they will probally dismiss the tree trouble and get him on the drug and gun charge,, its easier to deal with.. so that will leave sniper at a loss


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

This clown is the king of duechers!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds like a hard working church going type of guy.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## outcast1 (Feb 21, 2016)

He gone!!!!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Timberdoodle2 said:


> but the bad thing is they will probally dismiss the tree trouble and get him on the drug and gun charge,, its easier to deal with.. so that will leave sniper at a loss


Maybe on the criminal side, but there is always the civil option.....


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

motdean said:


> Maybe on the criminal side, but there is always the civil option.....


Do you think this guy has any money ? 

L & O


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> Do you think this guy has any money ?
> 
> L & O


Well, it sounds like there might be a tractor and a truck that he wouldn't be needing any time soon....and maybe a chain saw.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Do you think this guy has any money ?
> 
> L & O


A friend of mine had his camp and shed broken into a half dozen years ago. The POS stole his one month old instant on generator, several gas cans, tools, booze, and various other things. He got caught when he almost immediately pawned the generator. That led to a search of his garage and a big trailer at his rental where police found items from multiple break-ins. My friend got his generator back along with some tools, the important stuff, but he did not get everything that had been taken. 

The perp and his cohorts had no jobs and were on the public dole so my friend had little hope of being reimbursed for his loss through restitution ordered by the court but a few weeks later he received a check for a few dollars. Thinking it was all he would ever get he cashed it and went about his business. Several months later he received another check for the remaining amount of his estimated loss. 

Moral of the story: Don't give up on obtaining just compensation for a loss. FM


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

I may have missed it from an earlier post, but this same tool got popped by DNR on September 8 for logging off of state land. Posted 10% of $11,000 bond...or at least somebody posted it for him.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Just wondering was he all by himself.Just thinking he would have had help.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Yep got to be another guy...2 guys were in Mals video...Still a little confusion yet...The sheriff still has not gotten back with me yet...


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

restitution usually is a joke i got 2 checks one for 22 dollars and another for fifty something never got another dime and was told i would have to guarunciee his wages but no work no wage..on a 6 k restitution cost. i dont think you can go and get any of there possessions such as a tractor, its probably not his anyway.


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

retired dundo said:


> Just wondering was he all by himself.Just thinking he would have had help.


I know he had help on the incident where I caught the tractor and truck on camera, because it was another guy driving the tractor.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Timberdoodle2 said:


> restitution usually is a joke i got 2 checks one for 22 dollars and another for fifty something never got another dime and was told i would have to guarunciee his wages but no work no wage..on a 6 k restitution cost. i dont think you can go and get any of there possessions such as a tractor, its probably not his anyway.


From what we know, it was not his tractor...It was a neighbor of his....Pretty sure I won't be collecting anything except a piece of mind..


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

piece of mind helps but, it wont replace the trees and any other losses, you should set in court the villians and have them smile at you while there lawyer trys to tell you that the gun they cut off and stole wasnt yours it was my great grand fathers double hammer 12 gauge. and the fools shot it!!


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

sniper said:


> From what we know, it was not his tractor...It was a neighbor of his....Pretty sure I won't be collecting anything except a piece of mind..


I agree that you are very unlikely to collect any money, but you have got to feel good about helping to get this scumbag deeper into trouble. You can also know that the longer he gets locked up the longer it will be before he steals from someone else. That is a definite positive to take away from all of this. Thanks to you and everyone else involved in locking these guys up as long as possible!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

mal said:


> I may have missed it from an earlier post, but this same tool got popped by DNR on September 8 for logging off of state land. Posted 10% of $11,000 bond...or at least somebody posted it for him.


Probably his grandmother


----------



## polish.polka.prince (Feb 23, 2014)

Snipe-dave, hope the monsters u lower the boom on this year help get the thought of these scumbags behind u! Ed b


----------



## outcast1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Sniper Dave just letting you know Groundsize will be hunting next thursday. You better lock up them big boys before he arrives.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

polish.polka.prince said:


> Snipe-dave, hope the monsters u lower the boom on this year help get the thought of these scumbags behind u! Ed b


Yep Ed, come sun up tomorrow Oct 1, the world just becomes a better place...lol..It's all good...Let me know how you are doing this season and if your blue print is coming together..


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

outcast1 said:


> Sniper Dave just letting you know Groundsize will be hunting next thursday. You better lock up them big boys before he arrives.


Yep Ron he told me he was heading this way...Lock up all the valuables and hide the women and children....


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sniper said:


> Yep Ron he told me he was heading this way...Lock up all the valuables and hide the women and children....


Geez I a family man and a law abiding citizen. Remember I'm no local boy from the area.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Groundsize said:


> Geez I a family man and a law abiding citizen. Remember I'm no local boy from the area.


LMAO...Hey Ron started it...


----------



## outcast1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Groundsize said:


> Geez I a family man and a law abiding citizen. Remember I'm no local boy from the area.


Hammer toe is out there tonight getting lined up for tomorrow


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sniper said:


> LMAO...Hey Ron started it...


Leave it up to ron to start this crap of lies haha


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

sniper said:


> Well i was out today spraying some soy beans when I ran across tractor tracks (not mine) bulldozing through my crp, pine trees, and then running through a full pond liner and numerous other pieces of destruction to my land....I followed these tracks to come upon two cut down black walnut trees..One had a 20" trunk the other had a 16 " trunk...They left the tops lay and took the centers...They left a flashlight at the scene of the crime so I'll assume it was a night time hoist...Since I could obviously see ag tractor tracks I'm assuming also it's one of Hillsdale finer locals striking again!....These people are unbelievable.!!!..None of my neighbors heard chainsaws during the day at least...I had Hillsdale Sheriff out and made a full report with numerous pics taken and details taken..They were very serious about incident and showed up within 20 minutes.....The amount of effort some low life's take to break the law is unreal....I finished spraying my beans then took the rest of my afternoon with future tree thief prevention projects....If it happens again it'll be the last time...Cool gleam thingy here:::



https://www.qdma.com/poaching-with-a-saw/


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> https://www.qdma.com/poaching-with-a-saw/


Q thanks for bringing back the memories!...Lol....As far as I know the suspected scumbag in my case is still sitting in the clink for unrelated charges...I've had no issues since..."Knock on Wood"....Since the incident last year I have tripled the no posting signs, contacted some neighbors and added a couple more cameras...About all I can do...


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Guess we know where groundsize has been..lol


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

sniper said:


> Q thanks for bringing back the memories!...Lol.......Since the incident last year I have tripled the no posting signs, contacted some neighbors and added a couple more cameras...About all I can do...


All you can do? Had a fellow come into my office back in the early '90s who insisted the MSP had told him it was OK to plant land mines to keep trespassers away. Back then we just raised an eyebrow and tried to get him out of the office ASAP. Today we would likely call everyone from the dogcatcher to the head of the FBI. FM


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

I saw that article in my e-mail this morning and the first thing that I thought of was this thread. Still unbelievable to me what some people will do....


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Forest Meister said:


> All you can do? Had a fellow come into my office back in the early '90s who insisted the MSP had told him it was OK to plant land mines to keep trespassers away. Back then we just raised an eyebrow and tried to get him out of the office ASAP. Today we would likely call everyone from the dogcatcher to the head of the FBI. FM


Land mines are still on the table!...lol...If it was up to 74 yr old father they would of been implemented instantly...


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

sniper said:


> Land mines are still on the table!...lol...If it was up to 74 yr old father they would of been implemented instantly...


Just remember where you planted them...


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> Just remember where you planted them...


VERY good point! Lmao


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

sniper said:


> Q thanks for bringing back the memories!...Lol....As far as I know the suspected scumbag in my case is still sitting in the clink for unrelated charges...I've had no issues since..."Knock on Wood"....Since the incident last year I have tripled the no posting signs, contacted some neighbors and added a couple more cameras...About all I can do...


I know where you can get a bundle of cams and have every angle covered! I’m betting if there weren’t unrelated charges the thief would have gotten a slap on the wrist and been back at it.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Guy I know just got back from Florida where he wintered. The 6 walnuts that were along his driveway (Gennessee County) were stolen since Christmas.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

ESOX said:


> Guy I know just got back from Florida where he wintered. The 6 walnuts that were along his driveway (Gennessee County) were stolen since Christmas.


Holy crap!

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

ESOX said:


> Guy I know just got back from Florida where he wintered. The 6 walnuts that were along his driveway (Gennessee County) were stolen since Christmas.


That really sucks...


----------

